# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  Шифровальщик [email protected] 1.2.0.0

## mashenka.semenova.95

ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ!!!!
Пострадали от Шифровальщика [email protected] 1.2.0.0
Отслюнявили бабло, пришло вот это:
1) Прога, cоздающая ini шник, в нем походу ключ шифрования
2) Отправили ini шник злодеям, они прислали дешифратор с ключом в текстовом файле.
В общем, если кому поможет, держите файло..... 
Образец зашифрованного файла прилагается

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mashenka.semenova.95

*Сам шифровальщик...*
ESET NOD32 идентифицировал как "модифицированный Win32/Injector.CLOZ"
Письмо со ссылкой к сожалению грохнули....

----------


## mike 1

Уведомление
*Не надо на форуме выкладывать вирусы.*

----------


## mashenka.semenova.95

> Уведомление
> *Не надо на форуме выкладывать вирусы.*


А где их выкладывать, чтобы спецы оценили и разработали комплекс мер?????

----------


## mike 1

> А где их выкладывать, чтобы спецы оценили и разработали комплекс мер?????


Такое добро уже давно имеется. В версии 1.2 защита строится на 3 публичных 2048 битных RSA ключей. Взломать 3 таких ключа за приемлемое время нельзя.

----------


## ionflux

> Такое добро уже давно имеется. В версии 1.2 защита строится на 3 публичных 2048 битных RSA ключей. Взломать 3 таких ключа за приемлемое время нельзя.


Случаем не эти ключи которые указанные в этом документе? http://blog.checkpoint.com/wp-conten...al-Report-.pdf

----------


## thyrex

Это ключи шифрования, но никак не расшифровки. Эти ключи отличаются в каждом из вариантов, связанных с разными почтами для связи.

----------

*olejah*

----------

